# Replacing Ignition coils



## noobshooter (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm new here so any help would be greatly appreceated. I am going to replace the Ignition coils on my 99 maxima. I have never done work like this before on my car, but the dealer wants $1000 to fix it and that is outragious to me! Really my question is how difficult will this be (remember Im a novice working under the hood), and where is a good place to get parts online (I need to replace my rear rotors and pad, but know how to do this my self).

Thanks!!


----------



## centor (Sep 24, 2005)

*easy*

the ignition coils are one of the easiest things undet the hood to replace, now they cost about 70 bucks apiece but its better than $1000.. so the first set of ignition coils are under that little plastice thing on the front of your engine (left side) , unscrew that. and the only thing under there is the coils unhook and unscrew them and swap your new ones in. the other ones are fartherback (firewall, or right side) inbetween the cracks of the intake manifold jsut simply unscrew them and swap 'em out. 
one last thing, when you buy your coils they might not come with new boots (that long rubber tube) just pul those off, kinda twist them, whatever you have to do and put them on your new ones.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

terran said:


> Ok here goes:
> oil and filter : http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/511
> Coolant : http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/502, or this other method which I tried to explain on another forum, but you can find a better explanation at maxima.org once it is back up http://forums.max-world.org/index.php?showtopic=3469
> Fuel filter : http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/fuelfilter.html
> ...


i for got which one it is but i thinks its one of the middle ones that shows pictures.


----------

